# Scrapbooking



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I was just wondering if any of you scrapbooked your Chis ??


if not do you have a ton of pictures you would want made into a scrapbook??
I love making scrapbooks and would be happy to make yours for you at cost... I will post pictures of the ones i have done so that you guys can see them...

I would love to see pictures of the scrapbooks you have done too!!! 
thanks


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

ohhhh i love scrap books and i go to the craft stores and see all the little accessories you can buy to scrap book!! I just wish i had the time to do it as i love crafty things. Would love to see what you've made, might give me some motivation to start


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Adrienne said:


> I was just wondering if any of you scrapbooked your Chis ??
> 
> 
> if not do you have a ton of pictures you would want made into a scrapbook??
> ...


 I would really like to see some of your work.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

deffenatly I will be posting it when i get home from work


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

hi Adrienne , Are you back from work yet.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

This is the best i could scan the pages didnt really fit well So i am going to take pictures with my Camera


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

how much do you charge!.. I love them


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Just the cost that tit takes to make them a Large would be between 60-80 depends on which book you want
and a little would be between 20-40 again depending on which book you want  thanks for your interest


----------

